# Electrician walks out in the middle of rewiring



## Caz (27 Oct 2016)

So as the title says, our electrician walked out of rewiring our house before finishing it!  We're in the middle of renovating a house and he was employed to do a full rewire.  All of the electricians we had quoting for the job were saying it was a 5 day job, our electrician was finishing his 4th week when he walked out!!  He was an absolute disaster, anyway one day he had a fight with the builder and I happened to walk in as he was leaving and he told me he wouldn't be back and that was that.  Not one word from him since he walked out.  Anyway has this happened anyone else and if so what did you do?


----------



## moneybox (27 Oct 2016)

Have you paid him?


----------



## Caz (27 Oct 2016)

About half, I would say he's about 3/4 of the way there.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (27 Oct 2016)

At least you are not at a loss financially.

The biggest problem you'll have is getting another electrician to finish and sign off on it (and to sign off on the work he has already done).


----------



## moneybox (27 Oct 2016)

Wasn't he some strap to do that


----------



## elcato (28 Oct 2016)

Calm the jets a minute before assigning the blame. It may be five days work but the work has to be done in phases i.e. first fix when the the internal walls are not plastered and ceilings are open. Seems to me that the builder was not getting the work done for him after first fix. Is the building work behind time ?


----------



## KRooney (15 Feb 2017)

If he is a domestic contractor to the builder it is the builders problem to sort out a replacement
if he is nominated the contractor may have a claim for delay .
Its important to terminate his appointment formally for non performance and advise you may counter claim against him for losses additional costs


----------



## MrEarl (15 Feb 2017)

KRooney said:


> .....Its important to terminate his appointment formally for non performance and advise you may counter claim against him for losses additional costs



Agree 100%.

A simple registered letter is all thats needed, but can be a very important point of reference if you ever end up in a court room over this.

If he was a member of the RECI then I would contact them (see  here ) to see if you can make a formal complaint and also, see if they can help you find a suitable replacement who will help you given the circumstances you find yourself in.


----------

